

Study shows IE6 users have below average IQ (~80) - benjaminasmith
http://technolog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/07/29/7196999-internet-explorer-6-users-have-low-iqs-study-says

======
ColinWright
Previous reports of this story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2818847> <\- This has all the comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2822935>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2822162>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2823776>

